# Pistons go small, hand Magic first loss



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> The Detroit Pistons realized in the preseason that they might have found something in the small, speedy guard combination of Ben Gordon, Rodney Stuckey and Will Bynum. Tuesday, they discovered they were right. With Tayshaun Prince (back) missing his first game in six years and Richard Hamilton (ankle) also sidelined, the Pistons got 63 points from Gordon, Stuckey and Bynum in a 85-80 victory over the Orlando Magic. "A victory like this is sweet - there's no question about it," rookie Pistons coach John Kuester said.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10318356/Pistons-go-small,-hand-Magic-first-loss


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

I'm disappointed.
Even if Dwight did leave early, Magic should've beaten this Pistons team


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

if guys are not ready, they should not play. Both Vince and Dwight are injured and not 100%, why to play them then? they can get more serious injury. Yes, and looks like this Pistons curse will never end


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight is injured?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

yes, he has injured his shoulder against Raptors.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

the refs totally screwed the magic this game


----------

